# Taking your dogs everywhere



## Kaiser2012

As I get ready to bring kaiser to a summer kick off festival at the waterfront, full of food, music, goodies to buy, and tons of people, it reinforces my friends' opinion that I'm a crazy dog person and can't go anywhere without at least one of my furbabies.

Now, I'm not complaining. I love being a crazy dog person. Heck, I'm all for well trained, well adjusted and socialized dogs. Yes kaiser has some funky aggression thing going on with male dogs right now... but even in crowds like the one we will be in today I can succesfully manage the response and take every opportunity to train when possible. Hes actually improving too. 

At any rate, it got me wondering. At what point are we going overboard with our dogs? Is there a point? Yes, continued training is always essential, but do we REALLY need to take the dogs every where they are allowed? We go to home depot and lowes just because. We find dog friendly restaurants. We go to the farmers market. Etc etc etc. 

Is there a line where enough is enough?

I've discovered that I find great joy in showing off Kaiser. Its not just being able to be out and about but its that we can be advocates for the breed. 

Maybe in my case, since i dont have many dog activities at my fingertips, I'm finding ways to compensate. 

What about you? What do you think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone

I love taking Lucca everywhere he is allowed to go. I look for reasons to go to Home Depot and I started buying dog food from Big R for no other reason than I can bring Luc with me (I used to order online as it's cheaper). I can't wait for the summer activities I'll be able to bring him to- farmer's market, monthly street festivals, rodeo week events, county fair, not to mention hiking, fishing & road trips. I just feel more comfortable & at ease with a dog by my side and I have always wanted a dog that I can take anyplace. Sadly my rescue mutt has never really enjoyed "town activities"- she hates crowds and people.


----------



## Shaolin

I think it depends. I actively seek out dog friendly places for new experiences; Finn was born up north and we had no beaches. When we moved, I actively sought a dog friendly beach for the experience.

I also think it depends on the dog. Cheyenne never met an animal or human she didn't like, so taking her out to various places for "socialization" wasn't needed. For her, it would just have been another place to get people to love on her. For Finn as a SAR dog, he needs to be comfortable around many different types of people, so we take advantage of every socialization opportunity we can.


----------



## Fade2Black

Off topic but I see people saying their GSD's are allowed at Home Depot or Lowes?? Is that just dependent on where you live. They aren't allowed in my local HD or Lowes. Wish they were....


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My dogs go pretty much everywhere with me... anywhere I can take them, I do. I even brought them to work when I was at my old place of employment. Now I can't but would if I could.


----------



## MiaMoo

Fade2Black said:


> Off topic but I see people saying their GSD's are allowed at Home Depot or Lowes?? Is that just dependent on where you live. They aren't allowed in my local HD or Lowes. Wish they were....


They aren't allowed in mine either.  
I got pretty jealous when I read that.

On Topic:
I am cautious right now about taking Mia (8 months) public, indoor places because she's suddenly turned into submissive pee'er. We're trying to get that under control and work on her excitement level around new people before we take her in places.


----------



## Mac's Mom

For us the bottom line is that we love spending time with our dogs. I know that people in our lives think we go are "extreme" dog owners because our lives pretty much revolve around our dogs much like most people's lives center on their children. We don't feel like we have to take our dogs everywhere with us and we aren't interested in showing them off, we simply want to be with them because it makes us happy. 

So to answer the question, I don't think there is a point where a person goes overboard with their dogs. As long as they aren't breaking any laws or hurting anyone, its their choice.


----------



## ksotto333

I take Tess a lot of places with me....but, I don't understand taking dogs to places like a street art fair, or other places with a lot of blacktop. The crowds are usually heavy, it's probably hot,and I just don't see why a dog would enjoy it. I guess before I take Tess anywhere I think about what she'll get out of it, not just that I like having her with me. I don't like being in crowded places with a lot of dogs, there are too many irresponsible owners that take poorly trained dogs in public. (I also never took my kids to similar places when they were to young to enjoy it..)


----------



## Kaimeju

I try to take Gypsy out as much as possible, so long as it isn't going to be overwhelming for her. She sometimes goes with me to work and sleeps on the lab floor. I have mixed feelings about taking her downtown. On the one hand, she enjoys the walking and the outdoor dining. On the other hand, if there are other dogs around she gets reactive and starts barking her head off. She goes from zero to 100 in two seconds. I haven't figured out yet how to handle this and I wonder if it is unacceptable to take a dog in public if there is a 10% chance she will suddenly become a noisy jerk! 

Most people love her, though, and she likes being pet by all types. She gets biscuits whenever we go to the bank or the feed store and is completely well-behaved.

I think dogs should get to experience as much of life as possible without over stimulating them. The backyard and the living room comprise such a tiny slice of reality, and I think most dogs thrive from having to mentally process novel situations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow

I used to take my dog everywhere with me until I realized that some of the time I was doing it for me and it was actually boring, hot or stressful for my dog. Now I really think about it and sometimes I take Rafi and sometimes I leave him home. 

For example, I could have taken my dog to the farmer's market this morning but I didn't because it was hot and humid and it is packed full of people and dogs and I also needed to go to the grocery store (and couldn't leave him in the truck in this weather).


----------



## Cheyanna

I think that if I leave Fiona home, she will miss me. She does the whining and barking at me while I go to the stairs and to the car. She is on the patio. When I return you would think she thought I was never coming back. I think this is separation anxiety on her part. So I take her everywhere, but I do think about, do I really need Fiona with me to go get a burger at in & out? Her trainer said to leave her home once in a while because constantly having to be on is too much work for a dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

I don't plan to go places frequently just because dogs CAN go, but if I'm going and they're allowed, or it's a festival, etc. then yes, I'm bringing at least one. If you enjoy it and they enjoy it and it's safe and happy then there's no reason not to. I usually have dogs with me about 90% of the time I'm away from the house. Going to the grow shop? Sir rides with. Work? Recon and Frag come with. Pet store? Boarder/trainer or a random dog comes with. Plus all of the dog classes I have throughout the week.  Makes my life whole and gives me a lot of training opportunities and educational opportunities.


----------



## ken k

its summer and on the weekends the Gf and I go here and there, and there is at least 2 with us where ever we go, even if its just to go shopping, as long as its not too hot out, last weekend we were at a concert, she had all 3 of her Afghans, and i had Max, we were sitting on a bench near a street corner, and a lady stopped by to admire Max, then she asked the GF is she could move the Afghans out of the way so she could have her picture taken with Max, best laugh i had in years


----------



## Carriesue

I have social anxiety issues and my dogs really help calm me down and focus on them rather than getting stressed out. I do try and take my pup wherever is possible that isn't stressful for them. Since my husband and I don't have kids and love being outdoors we try and center a lot of our activity on doing things the dogs like - parks, hiking, beaches, etc. 

For me it's just not as much fun to go somewhere without my dogs, even our last few vacations have been planned with a dog in mind. When we went to Arizona in April I brought my GSD, we went camping... even took him to a drive through zoo where dogs were allowed! He was super curious about the wolves! We had such a great time and didn't miss not be able to do the 'human' only stuff.


IMG_8854_edited-1 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie watching the wolves outside our car!

Untitled (2013-04-24 22:10:30) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

I think it's our choice, if we're enjoying ourselves then I don't really care about what someone thinks. It's what makes me happy and get's me get out more. Granted I still go out with my husband for date nights and fun things we like to do where dogs are not allowed but the majority of the things we do is with the dogs. No one in my family is like me when it comes to my pets and they all probably think I'm nuts but oh well.


----------



## BowWowMeow

RAfi does have separation anxiety and if I take him everywhere with me or spend too much time at home it gets worse. I have to keep everything low key. He is very well behaved in public, no problems with other dogs, loves people, etc. and he travels with me whenever possible but sometimes it's easier for me and for him not to take him. 

Another example is arts festivals. I see people with their dogs at all of the arts festivals here and the dogs are usually looking hot and miserable. There is no shade, they are walking on hot pavement, people are crammed in like sardines and they certainly don't get anything out of stopping and looking at all of stuff in the booths. 

I think I might feel differently if I was away from home many hours a week but I mainly am able to work from home, walk him at least 2 hours every time, spend time outside with him and the cats, etc. so he does get plenty of time with me.


----------



## vickip9

Just took my boy to Lowe's with me today, as a matter of fact. . I do take him everywhere I can... He truly loves going in the car and just being out and about with me.. Even if I'm just running up to get fast food from somewhere, he goes. But, then again, it's just me & my dog here, so he also keeps me company.


----------



## keiko

I've not met a dog who wouldn't rather be with his/her owner even if it's hot and miserable.


----------



## onyx'girl

ksotto333 said:


> I take Tess a lot of places with me....but, I don't understand taking dogs to places like a street art fair, or other places with a lot of blacktop. The crowds are usually heavy, it's probably hot,and I just don't see why a dog would enjoy it. I guess before I take Tess anywhere I think about what she'll get out of it, not just that I like having her with me. I don't like being in crowded places with a lot of dogs, there are too many irresponsible owners that take poorly trained dogs in public. (I also never took my kids to similar places when they were to young to enjoy it..)


:thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

IF dogs are allowed, and IF your dog is reliably well behaved, and IF it's something that your dog would enjoy, I see nothing wrong with taking them everywhere that you can.


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin goes everywhere I go, that he can. I have taken him to work, but it's not a regular habit. I do take him to ice cream places, with me when I am running errands. Most places *I* go are dog friendly though ; i.e. forest preserves, pet stores, etc. 

He loves car rides, and would rather be with me, than at home alone.


----------



## volcano

I draw the line at airfare or a special expensive hotel.


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl and I go everywhere together where she is welcome.

Last week we went some where new. To Dairy Queen.

We weren't heavy enough to trip the mic for the drive through, so we just walked on in.

I ordered a baby vanilla cone for her and a chockolate shake for me. She ate hers right at the counter, I wiped her lips off and we left. 

Not a word was said by the staff, and several of them wanted to pet her and came out from behind the counter.

We've done that twice now.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I get dogs so I can be with my dogs. If I had a child I wouldn't leave them behind would I?

Yes, I understand a dog is not a child, but it's fairly close to the same concept in this context. I don't ONLY go to places that allow dogs so I can take my dogs. But if I am going somewhere that allows dogs, for example an outdoor festival, store, etc... then why WOULDN'T I take my dogs if I knew they would properly behave and enjoy themselves?


----------



## doggiedad

i like having the go-everywhere dog.


----------



## doggiedad

it was 1:00 am and my GF wanted ice cream. i go to the local
24 hour store. as i'm parking i see a neighbor parking. i look again
and i see he has his dog with him. i asked him where was he coming
from with his dog at 1:00 am. he said "home". i laughed. he said
"whenever i live the house i take my dog".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

At fairs and flea markets here once the weather gets hot, they often have announcements in the press and elsewhere to please not bring dogs because it's not good or healthy for them to be there. 

Like Ruth said, I used to do the everywhere/everything but realized that I wasn't always thinking of them. :blush: 

20 years ago when I got my first dog of my own, I took him a lot of places, but that was before a lot of people were taking dogs everywhere, so he was a novelty in many settings. I do have to take fosters places, when I am fostering, for the socialization, but try to pick and choose wisely - setting all up for success - them, me, other animals, general public and weather considerations for both the dog and me are large!


----------



## doggiedad

only you know if you would leave your child behind. i have
2 children an i have left them behind. lol.



Anubis_Star said:


> I get dogs so I can be with my dogs.
> 
> >>>>> If I had a child I wouldn't leave them behind would I?<<<<<
> 
> Yes, I understand a dog is not a child, but it's fairly close to the same concept in this context. I don't ONLY go to places that allow dogs so I can take my dogs. But if I am going somewhere that allows dogs, for example an outdoor festival, store, etc... then why WOULDN'T I take my dogs if I knew they would properly behave and enjoy themselves?


----------



## LaRen616

I take Sinister with me as much as possible. Whether it's a party, a pet store, the beach, an errand run, to visit family, my mom's hair salon or the hospital where I work. He's very well behaved, gentle with everyone, loving and he is always happy to meet new people. He's a big hit. I wish that I could take him everywhere.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I usually take my dogs as much as possible if they allow dogs, and I have a dog with the right temperament for it (I do a lot of training/socializing with my dogs so they usually do, except for Bianca when I first got her before I worked with her more). If it's the middle of the summer and the weather is very hot, I'm most likely not going to be going out in the heat of the day to a festival/outdoor event. So I wouldn't be bringing my dog when it's too hot because it would be too hot for me, too. I usually stay out of the heat and if it gets really hot I walk my dogs at night.


----------



## Rinegunner

I take mine everywhere I can. this time of year we actually plan around what we can do with him and what we cant. I spend alot of time with the wife and kids fishing and hiking and exploring so he fits right in. I use every opportunity for training and socializing. I want a dog that is confident in many situations. I really enjoy being with him but there is some situations that I think may be to much or just not appropriate for him so he stays home. I have supplies in my truck and jeep so we can go out whenever we want though.


----------



## jimj

MiaMoo said:


> They aren't allowed in mine either.
> I got pretty jealous when I read that.
> 
> On Topic:
> I am cautious right now about taking Mia (8 months) public, indoor places because she's suddenly turned into submissive pee'er. We're trying to get that under control and work on her excitement level around new people before we take her in places.


I've never asked if our's was or wasn't, just walked her in to Depot since it's just down from Petco. Did the same with lowes. The only comments I've ever gotten were "beautiful dog, can we pet her?"
Never,ever on a long lead always at sit or down when I stop to look at something, no problems.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I did that once years ago, because people told me Home Depots allowed dogs... I asked an employee who was standing near the door if it was ok to bring my Golden in and he said yes so we went in. Then promptly were yelled at to get the dog out, dogs aren't allowed by another employee. So that was the first and last time I took a dog to Home Depot. The Lowes around here don't allow pet dogs either.


----------



## vicky2200

I don't see anything wrong with it. You are spending quality time with your animals. It is a great thing.


----------



## volcano

Alot of employees dont know company policy, I was at the store the other day and they denied somebody buying beer with a state id. I stuck up for the guy and asked what a state Id was good for if you had a ticket. They told me it was to id yourself if you get pulled over again??? You dont need to pass a driving test to buy beer but the employees "knew" the rules.
I walk my dog in home depot every time we go.


----------



## Gharrissc

I don't think there is anything wrong with taking your dogs everywhere they are allowed because it's a way to give them new experiences. I usually have at least one dog with me most of the time, but I do leave them home if I just want a break. There is nothing with that either!


----------



## JackandMattie

I don't know whether there's ever enough!

I love having a dog beside me everywhere I go. I can't bring one to the office I'm currently working out of, but I have in the past, and I miss it. It's too hot here already to leave them in the truck while I shop...so summer ride-alongs are fewer.

But, if it were up to me, I'm afraid I would have at least one of them with me every waking moment, lol.

I have a new boyfriend, and it has only taken him a few short weeks to figure out that if it's not a dog-friendly venue, I won't be so excited to be there...and we won't be closing the place down or staying overnight without them. He has already lined up a dog-friendly hotel near the track for an upcoming race, hehe


----------



## lorihd

I try to bring my dog with me as much as possible. there is no other place she wants to be then in the car, when we get home she never wants to get out of the car. lol


----------



## Jordan1017

We're very outdoors type of family, so our girl goes with us 90% of the time. If I I want to stop somewhere (clothes shopping etc.) I just make sure I bring my kindle and dh happily waits in the van with the kids (unless the kids go in with me.) She used to be good about not peeing, but now gets excited when someone does the baby talk and pets her. Meaning we'll limit indoor places till she has more control. Otherwise socialization is going good with the random dogs she meets and people as well. For us, the whole point of getting a dog was to make her apart of the family, not the dog tossed in the backyard and gets attention only when we feel like it.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I don't think it's a problem to bring them everywhere with you assuming they are welcome. If your friend doesn't want you bringing your dog to her house then obviously leave your dog at home. I enjoy the companionship of my dog so I tend to bring one of them with me if I run errands etc....

Dogs used to be welcome in Home Depot here in Ottawa until this happened.

Dog bites off part of Home Depot greeter's nose - Ottawa - CBC News

I'm not sure what the outcome was but they may be banned now. They're still welcome in other stores like Lowes I believe.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh yeah both my last two dogs also loved to go on car rides, even if it was just a ride and then waiting in the car while you run in the store or whatever and not actually going anywhere interesting. They just liked the ride/being in the car/being with us. So they would ask to go along whenever I was leaving. Especially my Golden Ginger, she would run to the door and give me the hopeful "puppy dog eyes" look. It often worked and I would give in and bring her if I could. My friends also welcomed Ginger to come along whenever I would visit them.
Often we have two people going along on errands so if we took a dog along one person would wait in the car and the other go in, if it's a place that doesn't allow dogs.


----------



## jjk454ss

I tend to take Hugo just about everywhere I go, I'm still not quite sure how he knows wether I'm getting ready for work(he can't go) or anything else(he gets to go). Unless its too hot I take him with me if I can. I think it started maybe as a god way to socialize him, but he just loves it and I enjoy it, so why not.

With a GSD it would be easy to pick up one of those Dog in Training vests or something fom Paws With A Cause, maybe I can disguise him as a service dog and bring him everywhere.


----------



## volcano

My dog just lays down in the car crate. She never gets excited or even ever gets up once in the crate. She doesnt come to the car easily either, she stands at the garage doorway until I coax her.


----------



## Vasso

I'll take my confident, well behaved dogs (2/5) just about anywhere I can because they enjoy it. I very rarely take more than one dog at a time so it's their "alone" time. We go to the feed store, bike path, pet store or just for car rides to the bank, Donut Man for the morning coffee etc. 

My reactive GSDx only leaves the house for off leash walks in the woods or to go to an agility trial/class because that's what she enjoys and I'll never intentionally put her in a situation that will make her uncomfortable. 

But if a dog enjoys going somewhere and can be trusted to behave in a crowded space with a number of unpredictable elements, why not take him? I take my GSD Vasso places that I would never bring my Sheltie or GSDx just because he has a better ability to adapt and handle situations. They're very different dogs and I adjust my outings accordingly if I take someone along with me.


----------



## KodyK

My dog is a service dog, so she goes EVERYWHERE with me, literally. She loves her job except when we go clothing shopping or to the museum, where the stopping and starting frustrates her a little. But she's awesome on the subway, in cars, ont he bus - she loves going with me, going new places, and seeing people.


----------



## Perdido

With the increase in crime I take my dog almost everywhere I go. Many people smile and say how beautiful she is. I think they feel more secure with her around too. While at my rentals I leave her outside to be seen and get her to bark loudly. Plus I drive around with her head out the window so everyone around knows she is nearby. All the kids like seeing her too. We do provide a service taking our GSD around. People do feel safer.


----------



## belladonnalily

Just wanted to comment on the Home Depot dog bite article. It says the greeter "bent down" to pet the dog and that the dog was in the cart. I wonder if the owner had the chance to tell greeter not to put her face in a strange dogs face? I watched a video of a GSD police dog that bit a reporter. All I could think of was WHY an officer, who was handling a dog and thus SHOULD have had the sense to know that one shouldn't grab a dogs head and stick his face inches from the dogs, the officer just sat there and let it happen. Not to mention the idiot reporter. But the officer was the bigger idiot...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mechanic1908

Its funny this topic would come up.
I take my GSD Storm everywhere.
Out of the 24 hours in a day/ 7 days a week I think we are apart for maybe the 1 1/2 hours per week when I have to grocery shop.
I don't remember the last time I went to see a movie at a theater, we always go to the drive in instead so Stormy can check out the new releases. lol 
Here's a pic of the gang at work with me.


----------



## aphrodite

When I'm not at work, I am glued to my furbabies! I take em out to the trail behind our house, to run errands (where they are allowed of course) and we eat dinner together. I feel like I'm the one wth seperation anxiety.


----------



## doggiedad

driving around with a dog's head out of the window isn't safe
for the dog. i saw a dog smack some shrubs because his head
was sticking out of the window. i taught my dog not to stick
his head out of the window.



Perdido said:


> With the increase in crime I take my dog almost everywhere I go. Many people smile and say how beautiful she is. I think they feel more secure with her around too. While at my rentals I leave her outside to be seen and get her to bark loudly.
> 
> >>>>>Plus I drive around with her head out the window<<<<<
> 
> so everyone around knows she is nearby. All the kids like seeing her too. We do provide a service taking our GSD around. People do feel safer.


----------



## doggiedad

there's a movie theater in Philly that allows dogs. there's tables and chairs
instead of rows of seats.



mechanic1908 said:


> Its funny this topic would come up.
> I take my GSD Storm everywhere.
> Out of the 24 hours in a day/ 7 days a week I think we are apart for maybe the 1 1/2 hours per week when I have to grocery shop.
> I don't remember the last time I went to see a movie at a theater, we always go to the drive in instead so Stormy can check out the new releases. lol
> Here's a pic of the gang at work with me.


----------



## briantw

Charlotte is a very dog-friendly city, particularly the neighborhood I live in (composed mostly of young professionals who all own a dog or two). As such, dogs are welcome in a lot of places they never would have been back in Ohio where I moved from. I don't bring them everywhere by any means, because sometimes I just don't want to have to deal with having a dog with me to keep an eye on, but I do bring them to plenty of spots. 

Which dog I bring has a lot to do with where I'm going. I have two (a Boxer and a Shepherd) with wildly different personalities, especially when they're in public places. My Boxer is a social butterfly who wants to meet everyone, human and dog. As such, I bring him anywhere that allows off-leash dogs. There's a local brewery we frequent that has that feature, so Loki gets to run around, play with other dogs, and solicit people for attention while I have a couple of drinks with friends. He's not the type to run off, even if the door opens, and he's not at all aggressive, so I can pretty much just keep an eye on him and not really concern myself with his antics.

My Shepherd is social, but much more subdued in public than the Boxer despite have two years to the Boxer's six. I brought him with me to a cornhole tournament at a local bar that allows dogs on the patio over the weekend (he was the only dog there that night), tied him up to one of the picnic tables, and enjoyed my evening out. The waitress brought him a big plastic bucket of water and he was content to let people come up and pet him (which many people did) and keep an eye on me. I like to bring him to places that are heavy on people but less so on dogs. He's generally friendly, but he's also very dominant, which can lead to little skirmishes from time to time. He's easy to corral when it happens and he listens to me with rapt attention, but it's just easier if there aren't dogs he doesn't know around.

So essentially, the Shepherd comes with me to places like restaurants (with patios) where he can just chill out and receive the occasional head rub and the Boxer comes with me to places where he can be free to be the big, friendly jackass that all Boxers inevitably become.


----------



## BellaLuna

mechanic1908 said:


> Its funny this topic would come up.
> I take my GSD Storm everywhere.
> Out of the 24 hours in a day/ 7 days a week I think we are apart for maybe the 1 1/2 hours per week when I have to grocery shop.
> I don't remember the last time I went to see a movie at a theater, we always go to the drive in instead so Stormy can check out the new releases. lol
> Here's a pic of the gang at work with me.


That's so cool I wish there was a drive in where I lived still, I need to move to wherever you are 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ODINsFREKI

Carriesue said:


> Ollie watching the wolves outside our car!
> 
> Untitled (2013-04-24 22:10:30) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


That's awesome! You know Carrie is thinking about doing her job and tearing that wolf a new one! My last GSD could smell the smallest amount of wolf mixed into some of the sled dogs here in Montana. He was very racist towards any dogs with wolf blood. He could smell it. He and my other dog would keep the wolves in check around our house on the mountain! Even a 300lb wolf doesn't want to mess with a well trained GSD and some terrier backup!  Nice shot.


----------

